# Opinions on a wrap



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

What do you guys think of this wrap?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i think it looks great,i dunno much about complex wraps but looks like it took a long time too


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

is that the one jimmy wrapped ??


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Dats Perdy !!!!*

DATS AS PERDY AS A FRIDAY NITE A,C, HOOKER


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

DERFM said:


> is that the one jimmy wrapped ??


Sure is, Derf.  

I think I need to get him a little gift for the hard work. Thinkin' maybe Billy40's new book. 

But I got a feelin' he might not need it.  

To be honest, I wasn't sure what to think of that wrap at first. But it's growin' on me lots.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

thought so ...
he does some sweet work .....


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> Sure is, Derf.
> 
> I think I need to get him a little gift for the hard work. Thinkin' maybe Billy40's new book.
> 
> ...


I got a look at Billy's book at the Rod Show. It would be a great addition to anybody's library. There is is really only one other decent book on decorative wraps out there and it's out of print - only to be had for big bucks on ebay.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

ScottWood said:


> I got a look at Billy's book at the Rod Show. It would be a great addition to anybody's library. There is is really only one other decent book on decorative wraps out there and it's out of print - only to be had for big bucks on ebay.


Thanks, Scott. I'll pick it up for him when it hits the market.

It's funny, Jimmy said he'd done all the wraps in his "old" book expcept the one above. He wanted to do something special on the rod, and he picked the one he hadn't done yet. 

Now that I think about it, Billy's book sound like the perfect gift for him.


----------



## Mike S (Mar 17, 2007)

Jeff,

Whoever built your rod did a a great job. I've just started doing some decorative wraps and I can tell you it isn't easy. My Fusion won't look that pretty.  

BTW, Billy's book is available. I got a copy from him a few weeks ago. I'll email you where you can find it.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> Thanks, Scott. I'll pick it up for him when it hits the market.
> 
> It's funny, Jimmy said he'd done all the wraps in his "old" book expcept the one above. He wanted to do something special on the rod, and he picked the one he hadn't done yet.
> 
> Now that I think about it, Billy's book sound like the perfect gift for him.


Jeff, I believe fishsticks has it in stock.
/Scott


----------

